# Finally went to my first show



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good for you! It must be so much fun for you, getting out there for the first time! Did anyone get pictures of you riding?


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

well done! i haven't competed before (but hope to soon), so i don't know exactly what you're going through, but any placing is excellent! (well as far as i'm concerned lol!)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That sounds like so much fun!!  That's awesome.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like you did Really good your first show! Now that its over with the next one will be a breeze


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Congrats !!! For your first show... you did pretty amazing!! Ahh i luv horse shows. I know what u mean about the 5th place thing. I just went to a horse show like two weekends ago and i was in an English hack class and it was juniors,seniors and adults combined (i am a junior), so there was like 15 people in the class and i place 4th !! I was sooo excited. good luck at next show! 

P.S. - do u have any pics from the show ???? if u do can u please post them??


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Someone else took the pics. But they're not developed yet. I have to wait until after this weekend's show cause the camera hasn't been used up yet.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

congrats...they way I look at it the greatest prize is getting to show a horse and getting to ride... winning or placing is just an added bonus!!! Best of luck at your next show!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the placings


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats so cool!!!  I never been to a show and I really want too! I want to also take English lessons because I never even sat on an english saddle before! :wink:


----------

